# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مبروك للسودان ولكن

## ود من الله

*مبروك فوز الفريق القومي السوداني واحد صفر لكن المستوى غير مبشر والعشوائية هي السائدة وجبن مازدا ما زال مستمرا غايتو الله يهون بس 
*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف مبروووك
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الف الف مبروك السودان
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف
ألــــــــف
ألـــــــــــــــــــف مبروك للسودان


وبداية مشرفة


اللهم أجعل الانتصارات سبيلنا 
يا الله
*

----------


## yassirali66

* الف الف مبروووك
*

----------


## ابولين

*الف الف مبروك للسودان  0 لقد خدمنا الحظ00 النتيجة غير عادلة لما قدمة المنتخبين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*المستوي هزيل للغاية .. واللياقة متدنية .. والمدرب دون الطموحات ...

نتمني أن يتحسن الأداء في مقبل المباريات ...

*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*مبروك للوطن الفوز والنقاط
المستوى مهما كان المهم النقاط
إنشاء مازدا ينستر ويتاهل للمرحلة
التالية من البطولة وأن يتحسن الاداء
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروك للسودان النقاط
                        	*

----------

